# Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets) *CLOSED*



## farra712 (Apr 8, 2007)

I am sure I am the only one that lives anywhere remotely near here, but just in case anyone actually lives in Mississippi besides me, there is a CCO opening in Prime Outlets! I pretty much wrecked when I saw the sign. It says coming in April, but online it says summer for some of the new openings and April for others, and doesn't say when for the CCO (of course). I will be the happiest girl alive that I don't have to drive for 2 or 3 hours to go to a CCO! We probably will get all the crap stuff, but so do the two closest to me anyway. YAY!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: New CCO location opening in Gulfport, MS*

OMG that's great news! Finally a CCO that's closer to to where I live even though it's a 1 hour and 30 minute drive.
Thank you for posting that!


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: New CCO location opening in Gulfport, MS*

That's great! I'm moving back to NO in June and was not looking forward to leaving the CCO here.


----------



## farra712 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: New CCO location opening in Gulfport, MS*

Great!  I am glad that helped some of you!  I will try to update when it actually opens so you don't waste your time driving out there!


----------



## Macnarsandlove (May 8, 2007)

*Re: New CCO location opening in Gulfport, MS*

Yay the cco in the prime outlets is now opening on 14 may 07. I will def be there the first day


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 8, 2007)

*Re: New CCO location opening in Gulfport, MS*

Thanks for the info! I'll try to be there on May 14 too since I need to stop by Coach also.


----------



## syrene78 (May 15, 2007)

*Re: New CCO location opening in Gulfport, MS*

Did the new CCO open yet?
How good and big is it?


----------



## MiCHiE (May 15, 2007)

*Re: New CCO location opening in Gulfport, MS*

From NYC? It's going to be in Mississippi. It's approximately an hour away from New Orleans. 

BTW, please keep us posted. Did anyone find anything good?


----------



## syrene78 (May 15, 2007)

*Re: New CCO location opening in Gulfport, MS*

keep us posted!


----------



## Macnarsandlove (May 15, 2007)

*Re: New CCO location opening in Gulfport, MS*

I just went today and I was customer #2. I got to try everything and all the tester were new and fresh. Here is the scoop:
-The have an ass of fragrances (every estee lauder perfume)
-The Bobbi Brown was pretty extensive. They had the l/e brownie shimmer brick w/glosses, gift sets, lipgloss set and a bunch of foundation.
-The clinique was limited and I really didn't pay too much attention. The skincare was ok and they had a lot of gift sets.
- They even had some dauphin products which I haven't tried but I know they are expensive and french so I passed. 
- The amount of estee lauder they had was ok. They did have some tom ford l/e e/s and bronzer stick.
And now on to the MAC this is what I remember.
e/s
-botanical
- summer neutral
- melton mauve
-femme noir
-bataeu
-mancather,idol eyes, black tied in lure packaging
-iris print?
- spring up
- a bunch of technocolor e/s
- some blah l/e e/s
brit wit and cherche creme blushes
shell, sunsparkled pearl, star beauty powder
a range of studio fix, tech and matte foundation
lure body/face bronzers
cooland warm palette and lipglass sets from hoilday 06
pink,red, and tan lips from hoilday 06
shadesticks from hoilday 06
beaux,springbean, and some pink lustreglass from dejarose
petit four l/g
amuse lipglasses
untamed lipsticks
a range of shadesticks including mango mix and blurberry
all the tlc and skincare in old packaging
matt murphy for mac bags (all of them)
all whole bunch of fluidlines
every glimmershimmer ever
Overall they had a lot of stuff including most l/e
If anybody wants to go out there hit me up and
I'm thinking about doing cp's for ppl so pm me interested.
thanks for looking!


----------



## MiCHiE (May 15, 2007)

*Re: New CCO location opening in Gulfport, MS*

^Are you still in GA. or did you move?

OK. Y'all continue to update this....I'm moving back to NO June 1st.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (May 15, 2007)

*Re: New CCO location opening in Gulfport, MS*

I have been in biloxi for a few months and will be going back to GA in june


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 15, 2007)

*Re: New CCO location opening in Gulfport, MS*

I didn't get to go and will hopefully try to go this Sunday. It'll be a 2 hour drive for me.


----------



## farra712 (May 15, 2007)

*Re: New CCO location opening in Gulfport, MS*

I went today!  I was impressed with how many kiosks they had with MAC.  The one in Foley, AL usually has 1 everytime I go.  The manager talked to me a lot and said that they are going to try to get a lot more stuff!  I like her!  I didn't realize there were so many Specktrettes on here from the Gulfport area!!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 15, 2007)

*Re: New CCO location opening in Gulfport, MS*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_^Are you still in GA. or did you move?

OK. Y'all continue to update this....I'm moving back to NO June 1st._

 
We can go together!


----------



## MiCHiE (May 15, 2007)

*Re: New CCO location opening in Gulfport, MS*

For sure! I drive very fast though. When I lived in NO East, I got there usually in about 45 min. LOL.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 16, 2007)

*Re: New CCO location opening in Gulfport, MS*

Wow! 45 minutes is fast! I stay in NO East right now. It takes me about 1 hour and 30 minutes. The other 30 minutes is as if I stop to eat at a fast food place haha.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: New CCO location opening in Gulfport, MS*

I went to the CCO today and here's the MAC stuff they had:


Fluidlines:

-Blue Peep
-Lithograph
-New Weed
-Ostentatious
-Royal Wink
-Haunting
-Delphic

Eyeshadows:

-Rummy
-Omega
-Idol Eyes
-Mancatcher
-Black Tied
-Sea Myth
-Aquavert
-Waternymph
-Fountainbleu
-Blue noir
-Gesso
-...and a few others

Pigments/Glitters:

-Naked
-Jewelmarine Glitter
-Pink Bronze
-Dark Soul

Lipstick/TLC:

-Pink Resort TLC
-Sun Under TLC
-Clear TLC
-Giddy L/S
-Aloof
-Embraceable
-Emphatic
-Rockocco
-...and a few others

Glitter Eyeliners:

-Peacocky
-Divine Lime

Paints:

-Margritte
-Sublime Culture

Beauty Powders:

-Star
-Sunsparked Pearl
-Shell Pearl


They also had the following there that I don't remember the exact shades they have:

Studio Fix Compact Powder
Studio Fix Pressed Powder
Studio Fix Matte Foundation


Blot Powder (Medium and Medium Dark)
Natural Mineralize Skinfinish (Dark and Deep Dark)

They had the whole skincare line in the old packaging--from the face scrub to the moisturizer to the fast eye response cream, etc.

They had one set of the holiday 2006 brush set and one Patternmaker brush set. They also had about 5 perfumes, shadesticks, lipglass, lip lacquers, discontinued MAC makeup bags, pro longwear lipgloss. And a lot more items I know they had but can't remember exactly what they have. Hope this helps someone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

Has anyone been to this CCO lately?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

I live in between Gretna and Baton Rouge, La.  What is this called again?  I may not be able to read.  (too excited)  What are all the brands they carry?  Do they carry Chanel or Dior m/up?


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

CCO stands for Cosmetics Company Outlet. They have makeup that include Origins, MAC, Clinique, Bobbi Brown, Prescriptives, etc.

I just took a trip to the CCO today. They have plenty of MAC items. They will also be having a new shipment of MAC in 6 days.


----------



## komischkatze (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

So, do they generally get their shipments on the second week of every month then? I MUST make a trip... but probably not until I'm done gorging on the Holiday stuff. Well... we'll see. Whenever I get time and can find someone to go with me!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

I don't know about the other brands, but they usually have new MAC shipments every other week.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

The prime outlet in Gulfport is open at 12am November 23, 2007!!!

All stores, including the CCO, are open.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

Call me crazy; I just got back from the midnight madness sale. Thankfully, it was not superbusy in the CCO. This is what I remember. And, this is just a TASTE of what's there.

Take Wing Quad
Pandamonium Quad (about 3 of these left)
Corps De Colour
Sweetie Cakes
Entremauve Pig.
Subtle Pig.
Naked Pig (2 on display)
Cornflower Pig. 
Aire De Blue(?) Pig.
Jewel Marine Glitter
Slimshine Lipsticks
Liquid Last Liners (the pink one, and darker colored ones)
Glitter Liners
No regular lippies or Lip/Lustreglasses out (had many 2 weeks ago)
Numerous Brushes and Brush sets (even Patternmaker)
Loud Lash
Softsparkle Pencils
Platinum/Boston Fern/Periwink Wink Pro Lash Colour
Many shadows; some C-Shock, Barbie, Moonbathe
Many Fluidlines and many in stock
Tendertones
Pot and Stick TLCS
Try On Packs
Novel Twist eyes and lips palettes; 181SE Pearlizer packages

I mostly checked out eye stuff, but they have 3 displays of MAC stuff; Lots of foundations and MSFNs.


----------



## nikki (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

I went to the CCO today----here's a few of the things they had.

_Pigments_
Entremauve
cornflower
provence
aire de blu
pastorale
jewelmarine glitter

_Eyeshadows_
aquavert
mancatcher
black tied
bang on blue
big t
all barbie except springtime skipper
hepcat
suspicion
fountain blue
swish
floral fantasy
light ray
soba
mink pink
rondelle
yogurt

_Paints_
graphito
pixel
shimma
mauvism
structural brown
magrittes
architecture
deep shadow
chiaroscuro

corp de colour quad
take wing quad
sweetie cakes quad
2 novel twist quads
etiquette glimmershimmer and others
sea me shadestick and others
premeditated ccb and others
about 25 lipsticks (danse, blast o blue, etc)
slimshine lipsticks
lipglasses
soft sparkle eyeliners
novel twist pearlizer and brush sets

_Blush_
peaches
pinch o peach
and about 10 others

_Glitter eyeliner_
peacocky
devine lime
embronze
oxidate
and a white one

_Fluidline_
sweet sage
new weed
lithograph
non conformist
delphic
royal wink
waveline
frostlite
iris eyes
blue peep

Well, that's all I can remember for now---hope I helped!


----------



## ms_le07 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

I went there yesterday and there are still all the same pigments + copperclast. they have some new brushes in... the 242.. and some lip brushes. they also have a bunch of lashes in the old packaging. i gotta go back today because my mom was with me yesterday... couldnt buy as much as i wanted =)


----------



## nikki (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

So I went back to CCO today---and they did not have too much new stuff.  The main things I noticed that were new:
Dark Soul and Copperclast Pigments
No Barbie e/s 
Firespot, Claire de Lune, and Flashtrack e/s
Jadeye, Haunting, Blacktrack, and Silverstroke fluidlines
Fleurry blush
all tendertones
pearl ccb
3 lipstick palettes (poss 06 holiday?)

Well, that's all i remember.  Hope it helps!

Also, fyi, the coach outlet had everything at least additional 20% off and they even had some of the newer Bleeker coll. purses too!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

I took a trip to the CCO today. Here are a few things I remembered that they have:

Eyeshadows:
-Seedy Pearl
-Soft Brown
-Aquavert
-Black tied
-Mancatcher
-Flashtrack
-Claire de lune
-Cranberry
-and about 20 other colors

Eyeshadow quads/palettes:
-Sweetie Cakes
-1 palette from the Holiday 2007

Lipstick palette:
-Viva Glam Holiday 2007

Lipsticks:
-Smile
-Aloof
-Eager
-MAC Red
-Myth
-Pomposity
-Blankety
-Scanty
-and about 15 other shades

Lipglass:
-about 20 shades. I didn't remember any of the names because I didn't look at the names because I'm not a fan of lipgloss.

They had a variety of Studio Fix Fluid Foundation, Studio Tech, and the Select Pressed Powder: They had light shades through dark shades, with the lightest being NC15 then NC20 and NC25.
They also had the MSF Natural in Dark and Deep Dark. 

Blushes/Pearlizers/Beauty powders:
-Sweet William Blushcreme
-Peachtwist
-Springsheen
-Other Worldly
-Taupe
-Apripeach pearlizer
-Star Beauty powder
-and about 10 other colors

Pigments/Glitters:
-Cocomotion
-Jewelmarine
-Dark Soul

Brushes:
-187 Stippling brush
-210 brush
-about 7 other full size brushes

Makeup cases/bags:
-Silverette cases in silver and red: they had 2 left- 1 of each color
-2 black makeup bags with the MAC logo imprinted all over that are about the same size as the FAFI bag
-rectangular large size makeup bag-- about 15 left

Lashes:
-plenty of styles from the old packaging

Fluidline:
-waveline
-shade
-royal wink
-lithograph
-haunting
-new weed
-delphic
-jade
-about 7 other colors

Paint pots:
-Perky
-Painterly
-Groundwork
-Greenstroke
-Blackground
-Quite Natural


They still have the glitter eyeliners mentioned in the above post as well as the skincare with the old packing including the Lightful moisturizers.


Hope this helps someone!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

I'm going to make a quick stop by the CCO next Monday 3/17 since I am dropping off a friend at Beau Rivage. Will update again then.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

I went on Sunday 3/16 instead of 3/17 as planned.


They pretty much still have the same stuff that I posted in the previous posts.

Other stuff I recalled I saw that wasn't there last time:

3 Cream color bases
Novel Twist (Nordstrom exclusive)...the one that comes with the pearlizers and the mini brush---I think it's the mini MAC kabuki brush
Pretty Indulgent Shimmer Powder
Couture Mystery Powder
Off the Radar Pigment
Mauvement Pigment
Naked Pigment
Pastorale Pigment
Golden Lemon Pigment
Entremauve Pigment
Cosmic and Clair de Lune Eyeshadows from the Moonbathe Collection
Refined Golden Bronzer with the Moonbathe Packaging in glossy white
Shadesticks in Corn, Overcast, Jade (I think that's the name, but it's a light minty green'ish color) 
Plenty of MAC lipliners including the "Lipglass Pencil" (over 20 shades) and plenty of eyeliners (about 10 colors)
Fling Eyebrow Pencil
Astonish gloss (It comes in the jar similar to the pigment jar)
Over 15 shades of Nailpolishes
They had over 30 lipsticks and over 40 lipglass shades to choose from.

I would have to say that this CCO has a great selection of MAC! They have about 3 or 4 MAC stands.

Towards the back wall area are the brushes as well as the lashes in the old packaging. Yes, they still have the 187 brush still in stock!


I only bought Cosmic E/S and Star Beauty Powder


----------



## makeba (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

wow your store has more than the aurora farms, ohio store that i go to. i would like to get a hold of some of those items your store has. maybe aurora will catch up!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_wow your store has more than the aurora farms, ohio store that i go to. i would like to get a hold of some of those items your store has. maybe aurora will catch up!!_

 
The MS CCO always have new stocks coming in every 2 weeks. I know more of the discontinued MAC items will soon be showing up at the CCO. There's a post of the long discontinued MAC list on Specktra.


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

I stopped by the MS CCO on the way home for Easter and I love love love it. It has much more than my Atlanta area CCOs.  Can't wait to go back.  While I was there, a customer from CA said she shops there everytime she comes because the selection is awesome!!! Just my two cents.


----------



## nikki (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

I was at the CCO today.  They did not have that much new stuff.  The main things that I noticed were the Holiday 2007 cool, warm, and smoky eyeshadow quads.  They also had the Holiday 2007 cool pigments set. There was a few of the Matte2 eyeshadows too.  HTH ;-)


----------



## jenjunsan (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

Has anyone been here lately?  Planning on making the drive tomorrow.


----------



## Bahatiseey2 (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

Just went today, well Saturday.  I wasn't that impressed w/the selection.  No new shadows, pretty much the same ones listed.  However, according to the sales lady they have "lots of stuff" in the stock room that they haven't gotten the O.K. to put out.  I really wanted some new blushes and shadows.  I got Mancatcher, Mineralize skinfinish, a Metal-X shadow and two paint pots.  I already have most of the other stuff.


----------



## nikki (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

I was there on Saturday too.  They had Light Flush and Warmed MSFs.  The only new fluidline was Uppity.  They had all the MetalX shadows except the blue one.  They had a few of the MES from Antiquitease collection as well.  They had a bunch of paintpots (rubenesque, delft, moss scape, indianwood, quite natural, and the grey one from Novel Twist collection). Otherwise, not much else new, but still have a lot of the same stuff as before.


----------



## Bahatiseey2 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

Anybody been to the Gulfport CCO recently?  If so, what's new?


----------



## Bahatiseey2 (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

bumping


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

They still have the same stuff as before. They had about 10 Light Flush MSF. I didn't see any Warmed MSF. This time they have Blacktrack Fluidline. Didn't see Uppity Fluidline neither. Most likely it sold out. They have more stuff from the Holiday Collection '07 like the brush set, lip set, etc.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

I just remembered what else they had. 

They also have the 3 McQueen paint pots as well as 3 McQueen eyeshadows.


----------



## nikki (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

Has anybody been there recently?


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

if anyone goes to this CCO please look for Subtle pigment i got paypal


----------



## nikki (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

I stopped by the CCO today.  They moved the MAC stuff to the back wall and the wall to the left of the register.  They really had a lot of stuff.
Lip stuff:
Pleasureseeker
2N
Blast o Blue
and about 30 others
they had about 10 of the new Pro longwear lippies
about 10 lipgelees
about 40 lipglass,3D lipglass,lustreglasses-----including a couple from heatherette

Blushes:
Prism
Honor
Spaced Out
X-Rocks
Otherworldly
about 6-7 others

Eyeshadows:
Aquavert
Mancatcher
Fertile
Firespot
Clair de Lune
Evening Aura and another from Neo Sci Fi
just about all of the Matte2 shadows
Pagan

Fluidline:
Blacktrack
Lithograph
New Weed
Jadeye
Non Conformist
Uppity
Delphic
Blitz n Glitz
Iris Eyes
and a few others

Paint Pots:
Delft
Remotely gray
Groundwork
Greenstroke
all 3 McQueen pots
Quite Natural
Indianwood

Paints:
Flammable
Mauvism
Margrittes
Deep Shadow
Structural Brown
Architecture 
a couple others

Loose Beauty Powders:
Tenderdusk
Natural Flare
Sunspill
Dancing Light
Soft Flame

Pigments:
All 3 solar bits
Teal 
Pastorale
Viz A Violet
Golden Lemon
Sweet Sienna
Cocomotion
Off  the Radar
Revved Up
Naked
Provence
and a few others
Jewelmarine glitter
Astonish

Other stuff:
4-5 Richmetal Highlighters from Colour Forms
Warm Colour Forms eyeshadow palette
Blue brush set from Colour forms
a few Sheerspark Powders and a Mystery Powder from Couture
Cool and Smoky eye palettes from Antiquitease
Cool and Warm eye palettes from Trip
lipglasss mini set from Antiquitease
Light flush MSF
pearlizer sets from last year
eyeliner set from antiquitease
liquidlast liner trio set
lustreglass trio set
clear gloss set
Heatherette trio (the one with Mood Ring)
pearl ccb

and a bunch of other stuff I can't remember!!!!


----------



## MACDraggon (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

Having just discovered there is a CCO not too far from me I am curious.  Are they cheaper or do they just have hard to find items or both?


----------



## nikki (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACDraggon* 

 
_Having just discovered there is a CCO not too far from me I am curious. Are they cheaper or do they just have hard to find items or both?_

 

They are usually about 30% less than normal retail prices.  Sometimes they have hard to find stuff---but it is mainly overstock and discontinued stuff.  HTH


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACDraggon* 

 
_Having just discovered there is a CCO not too far from me I am curious. Are they cheaper or do they just have hard to find items or both?_

 
Both...you are correct


----------



## MsChrys79 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

can you guys tell me how far this CCO is to Pascagoula??


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

If someone is going to this one soon can you please PM me...

Thanks


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

I love this CCO sssoooo much. I stopped by on my trip home and they always have the best stuff. I picked up Pharaoh, Otherworldly, X-Rocks and Black Ore. Love it.  It's about a  20- 30 minute ride from Pascagoula to Gulfport.


----------



## nikki (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

I made a real quick stop today.  They had pretty much most of what has been previously posted.  The newer things that I saw were:

Glamour Check e/s
Lotusland e/s
dreammaker e/s
sunset b e/s
solar white e/s
warm chill e/s
fluidline set w/ brush---dipdown and sweet sage
warm and cool colour forms e/s palettes
heatherette trio w/ mood ring
fafi quad w/ yellow/coral/blue/green e/s
2 different trip e/s palettes
both fafi blushes
spaced out and emote blushes
2n lipstick
a few neo sci fi lipsticks

oh---and all fragrance sets are an additional 20% off

HTH


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

Hoping to go to this CCO when I get to the Coast in two weeks! Can anyone who has been there recently remind  me where the store is located?? I haven't been down here since before Katrina


----------



## nikki (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

The CCO is at the Prime Outlet in Gulfport.  It is on I-10 at exit 34, I believe.  HTH


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

Thanks for the exit #! I meant where specifically the store was at/in the outlet center.


----------



## nikki (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

When facing the outlet from the interstate, it is on the second row from the right.  Or, it is on the same row as the kids playground equipment. HTH


----------



## nikki (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

Ok, I stopped by CCO today.  I was definitely disappointed.  The only new MAC stuff they had were the eyeshadow palettes from Holiday 08(all except smoky palette).  Otherwise, everything was the same as last month :-(


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

Hey all!

Most of what I saw yesterday was what Nikki posted. Most of if not all, of the Starflash shadows were there. Sign/Sealed e/s...pigments I remember were Off the Radar and Naked (maybe about 6 total). Lipsticks..Snob, Super Sequin, Pleasureseeker, Fast Thrill, Viva Glam VI, some old ones that weren't familar to me. Spaced Out was there. A lot of Studio Tech.


----------



## eidetica (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

I've been stranded in Baton Rouge bored for 2 years! I'll go just for the Holiday I missed. And some Starflash- luv them!


----------



## openexpression (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

Hi guys! Just a quick update... I visit this CCO about once a month, so I'll try and report back to you all when I go.

I went this past weekend and got a tendertone, x-rocks, and a bag with a mini strobe cream, fix+, and small pack of wipes. Then I went back today and got some new digs.  They received a pretty big shipment.

About 15 new shadows: permanent, neo sci fi, starflash, cool heat, moonbathe, etc.
About 10 pigments
Holiday 2008 pigment sets and eye/lip pallettes, also brush sets
A Fullsize brush set
About 6 new blushes
Natural MSFs mixed with shimmer powder

Hope this helps!


----------



## openexpression (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

Update time again...I went yesterday and they had some new goodies...they said that they should get a new shipment in about 2 weeks.

They had:

About 17 pigments
Lots of eyeshadows: most of the same as listed above and some new (about 40 in all)
The mineralize eyeshadow trios from Red She Said (I think)
Eyeshadow Suites
NEW MSFs!!!: Petticoat, Light Flush, So Celyon, Gold Deposit
New Paintpots (about 8 total)
New blushes: Fafi, Neo Sci Fi, Perm

Hope this helps!


----------



## hawaii02 (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

Do you remember any of the shadow names??


----------



## openexpression (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

Trax, Goldmine, Blue Flame, Warming Trend, Cosmic, Evening Aura, Tete-a-Tint, Prussian, Swimming, Solar White, etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Name the shadow that you are looking for and I can see if I remember it there.  There really were a LOT!


----------



## hawaii02 (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

I have quite a list! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cosmic was one of them that I had hoped was there in March. 

Here goes: 

-Graphology
-Dazzlelight or Mylar
-Print
-Sketch
-Antiqued
-Coquette
-Omega
-Cork


----------



## meker (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

anyone know if they still have the McQueen paintpots and Neo Spacd out blush.


----------



## nikki (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meker* 

 
_anyone know if they still have the McQueen paintpots and Neo Spacd out blush._

 

I was there last weekend and they had the lighter blue McQueen paintpot---Otherworldly, I think.  They had a bunch of blushes, but none of them were from Neo Sci Fi.  They mainly had Fafi blushes and some of the beauty powder blushes. HTH.


----------



## nikki (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_I have quite a list! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cosmic was one of them that I had hoped was there in March. 

Here goes: 

-Graphology
-Dazzlelight or Mylar
-Print
-Sketch
-Antiqued
-Coquette
-Omega
-Cork_

 


Last week they definitely had graphology, dazzlelight, and print.  They may have had coquette, but I'm not positive on that one.  HTH


----------



## meker (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

thanks nikki,darn i really wanted that Blush. Maybe I'll try ebay cause allcosmeticswholesale.com had it but for $30.


----------



## hawaii02 (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nikki* 

 
_Last week they definitely had graphology, dazzlelight, and print. They may have had coquette, but I'm not positive on that one. HTH_

 
You're not planning on going again, are you?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My husband is going tomorrow for training but I seriously doubt he would stop by the CCO for me!


----------



## meker (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

Hey ladies, any update for new products? I dont want to drive the hour for nothing.


----------



## Bahatiseey2 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

Same here.  I am looking for Barbie loves Mac.  I've hit pan on some of the shadows I bought when the collection debuted. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## meker (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

Okay I went today and here is what I can remember, I'm a newbie so bare with me

-Charged Water
-prep + prime skin
-lightful skin stuff
-moisture cream skin stuff
-fix fluid, full coverage, moistureblend, sculpt foundations
-3 brush sets (holiday 08, and 2 others
- blushes: 2 from fafi, and neo-sci-fi, and others
-Msf : light, light medium, so ceylon, and another
-sculpt and shape duo (2 shades)
- both highlight powder (with the circle imprints)
-monogram beauty powder (all 3)
-fluidline: uppity, and the trip duo(blacktrack & sweet sage w/ brush)
-paint pots: rollickin, quite natural, otherworldy, pharoah, rubenesque, moss scape, greenstroke, girlfriendly(i bought the last one!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-pigments, neon pigments(4 shades), reflect glitter(2 shades)
-mineralized grand duo eyeshadows
-lipsticks, lipglasses from LE moonbathe, neo-sci-fi, heatheretter, dame 
-palettes - holiday 2008, trip palettes, and other 
-5 shadesticks
-rich metal highlighters
-metal-x eyeshadows
-paints
- tendertones
- fafi dolls
-brushes
-makeup bags

As time goes on I will learn all the names of the products hope this helps anyone.


----------



## candaces (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

anyone been to this one this week? my mom is there so i was going to get her to pick up some stuff for me


----------



## carlycase (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

i went today and it seems every time that i go the display for mac gets bigger and bigger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



same as before posted pretty much but i few things i didnt see posted
had the blonde, redhead and brunette msf
rock it yellow, red electric, magenta madness and neo orange pro pigs 
x rocks blush (which ive been looking for forever! so excited!)
few dazzleglasses
a few mcqueen e/s
tons of mineralized blush and e/s
another find i was super stoked about was sock hop l/g i used to use that so lightly because i was scared of running out, haha :]
theres a ton more new stuff but i have a bad memory, those were just the ones that stuck out in my head.


----------



## nikki (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

I stopped by the CCO today---they have SO MUCH stuff!!!  They had about 50 eyeshadows, 15 blushes, 20 pigments, dazzleglasses, etc.   Well, here's a list of what I could remember---HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Dazzleglasses*
Rags to Riches
Spanking Rich
Bare Necessity
Baby Sparks
Steppin Up
*MSFs*
Warmed
So Ceylon
Blonde
Brunette
*MES*
Fresh Green Mix
Hot Contrast
Two to Glow
Play on Plums
Polar Opposites
Inter-view
Danger Zone
Outspoken
Threesome
Word of Mouth
*Pigments*
Blondes Gold
Antique Green
Copperbeam
Jardin Aires
Pastorale
Pink Bronze
Melon
Mega Rich
Smoke Signal
Cocomotion
Off The Radar
Copperized
and more that I cant remember
*Eyeshadow Palettes*
Intriguing Scarlet 6 warm eyes
Infatuating Rose 6 cool eyes
Fascinating Ruby 6 smoky eyes
Fafi Eyes 2
Heatherette Trio 1 (with Mood ring)
Corps du Colour
Tempting Quad
Shadowy Lady Quad
Colour Forms Warm and Cool Eye Palettes
Suite Array--Blue Zone, Ocean 2, and Team Violets
*Blush*
Honour
Hipness
Fashion Frenzy
about 10 others I dont remember names
*Eyeshadows*
Illegal Cargo
Bold & Brazen
Talent Pool
Mink & Sable
Dreammaker
Glamour Check
Star by Night


----------



## nikki (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

I stopped by the CCO today----they had SO MUCH STUFF!!!  They had the usual lipsticks and lipglasses, a couple of sculpt & shape duos, turquatic perfume, about 5 paint pots, a couple of metal x shadows, etc.  Here's a list of what else I could remember---HTH  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*MSFs*
Warmed
So Ceylon
Blonde
Brunette
*MES*
Fresh Green Mix
Hot Contrast
Play on Plums
Inter-view
Danger Zone
Outspoken
Threesome
Word of Mouth
Two to Glow
Polar Opposites
a couple more i cant remember
*Dazzleglasses*
Rags to Riches
Spanking Rich
Baby Sparks
Bare Necessity
Steppin Up
*Pigments*
Blondes Gold
antique Green
Copperbeam
Jardin Aires
Pastorale
Pink Bronze
Melon
Mega Rich
Smoke Signal
Cocomotion
Off the Radar
Copperized
the yellow, orange, and pink neon pigments from last year(rock it yellow, neo orange, and red electric)
a bunch of others i cant remember
*Eyeshadow Palettes*
Intriguing Scarlet 6 warm eyes
Infatuating Rose 6 cool eyes
Fascinating Ruby 6 smoky eyes
Fafi Eyes 2
Heatherette Trio 1
Corps du Colour
Tempting Quad
Shadowy Lady Quad
Colour Forms warm and cool eye palettes
Suite Array---Blue Zone, Ocean 2, Team Violets
*Blushes*
Honour
Hipness
Fashion Frenzy
about 10 more i cant remember
*Eyeshadows*
Illegal Cargo
Bold & Brazen
Talent Pool
Mink & Sable
Dreammaker
Glamour Check
Star by Night
Blue Flame
Humid
Swimming
Print
Pen n Pink
Copperplate
Moonflower
Rite of Spring
Fertile
Warming Trend
Knight
French Cuff
Cranberry
Magnetic Fields
Femme Fi
Digit
Soft Flower (Ungaro)
Greensmoke
Scene
Nylon
Tet-A-Tint
Pink Venus
Handwritten
Fig 1
Brown Script
Meet the Fleet
Poion Pen
Signed, Sealed
Rose Blanc


----------



## hawaii02 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

Thanks for the update! One of the pigments wasn't Electic Coral was it??


----------



## nikki (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_Thanks for the update! One of the pigments wasn't Electic Coral was it??_

 







  No, Electric Coral has been in the Pro Stores for a while.  The neon orange I am talking about came out in the collection towards the end of last summer that had either 6 or 8 neon piggies in it.

edit:the name of that piggie was Neo Orange


----------



## hawaii02 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

C-Shock?


----------



## nikki (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_C-Shock?_

 

Nope.


----------



## Bahatiseey2 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

Anybody make recent visits?


----------



## jazm1n3s (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

I passed by this CCO last weekend. They had a lot of stuff from the Hello Kitty collection. They had:

*Lipstick:* Cute ster, Fashion mews, Fresh Brew, and Most Popular - all from HK. They also had Lollipop Loving and Night Violet mattene. 

*Lipglass:* 4 of tri-color lipglasses from Sugarsweet, 2 from Stylistic collection, 5-6 Cremesheen glosses (no boy bait or ever so rich), Like Venus dazzleglass, and couple more.

*Blushes:* Sweet as Cocoa, Flirt & Tease, X-rocks, Fashion Frenzy, Honour, and a lot more that i can't remember. No HK blushes.

*MSFs:* They still had Blonde, Brunette, Refined, and couple others. No Perfect Topping.

*Eyeshadows:* The only new colors i saw was Et tu Bouquet and Of Summer from Rose Romance. They also had both HK pallette and the Smokey Eye palette from 2008 Holiday Collection.
No new pigments as far as i can remember.

*TLCs:* Popster, Pink Fish, and i think one more.

I didn't see anything from Style Warrior, but they said that they got a new shipment in the back, but just haven't put them out yet.


----------



## CajunFille' (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

I went to the CCO today. Here what they have...
*Pigments-* Mega Rich, Circa Plum, Jardin Aires, Your Ladyship, Mauvement, Spiritulize, Blonde's Gold, Melon, Royal Flush, Antique Green, Gold Stroke, Vintage Gold, Cocomotion, Smoke Signal, Pink Bronze, Off the Radar, Lark About, Bell-Bottom Blues.

*MSF-* Blonde, Brunette, Perfect Topping, Refined

*Grand Duo Blushes-* Moon River, Light Over Dark, Earth To Earth

*Powder Blushes-* Fashion Frenzy, Eversun, Strada, X-Rocks, Angel, Blooming, Flirt & Tease, Sweet As Cocoa

*Cream Blushes-* Cherry & Pleasureful

*Palettes-* Graphic Garden, Fresh Cut, Holiday '08 Cool & Classic, Holiday '07 Warm

*Paint Pots-* Quite Natural, Moss Scape, Rollickin', Green Stroke, String Along

*Brushes-* 224 Stylistic, 129SH, 318, 134, 150, 162, 187, 181, 183,185, 189, 188, 184, 191, 192, 202, 204, 205, 206, 212, 306, 231, 242, 249, 252.

They had lots of lipsticks, including Viva Glam V, and lots of lipglosses.
I also saw 25+ eyeshadows with lots of Matte shades. The manager also said that they would be getting a new shipment in 2 weeks. I'll be going back then.


----------



## CajunFille' (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

I just wanted to let everyone know that I will be taking another shopping trip to the CCO on the 26th. I will post a detailed list of all of the e/s, l/g, and l/s I find, and update the list that is already posted. Can't wait to see what's new.


----------



## jazm1n3s (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CajunFille'* 

 
_I just wanted to let everyone know that I will be taking another shopping trip to the CCO on the 26th. I will post a detailed list of all of the e/s, l/g, and l/s I find, and update the list that is already posted. Can't wait to see what's new._

 
Did you get to go to the CCO yesterday? I wonder what they have.


----------



## openexpression (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

Hi girls!

I went there last week and they had lots of new lip stuff. The had almost all of the 3D glosses...they had all 3 lipglasses from the Honey collection (She's a Star, Queen Bee, and Buzz). They had the Style Warrior and Fierce and Fabulous lipglasses from Style Warrior. They had all of the face powders from both Style Warrior and the Honey collection. They had all of the shadows from Style Warrior except for Bright Future.  No new pigments...They had some of the blushes (mineralize) from Colour Craft.  They had more paintpots: I remember Constructivist, Stringalong, Rollickin, Fresco Rose, Mosscape, Quite Natural.  The last of the new stuff that I remember seeing is the Body stuff from Naked Honey...body wash, the stuff in the tin, and the lotion.

Also, they have a container at the register that they keep "onesies" in...you should check that out because you can find great stuff. I scored Cash Flow paint pot and Mercurial eyeshadow.

HTH!


----------



## Nicque (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

I have never been to this CCO. I hope to get there soon. I can't wait to see what it has and how much stuff there is in comparison to those where more people frequent.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

Most of what you read in this thread is about the amount of stuff they have. I definitely don't ever count on getting my "basics" here b/c the stuff they have does change from time to time but they have some stuff that's been there awhile like the one Fafi quad, the Dame Edna and HK palettes and several lipsticks. The onesie ^ jar is awesome. You really can score good stuff if you take the time to dig. It's usually stuff they only had 1 or 2 of so they couldn't make a tester and put it out. I got a few e/s from it once that I had been looking for like Mylar, Deep Truth and Solar White!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nicque* 

 
_I have never been to this CCO. I hope to get there soon. I can't wait to see what it has and how much stuff there is in comparison to those where more people frequent._


----------



## Nicque (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

Thanks for replying. I do look forward to browsing at length. Hope there is something for the hubbie to do while I take my time.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nicque* 

 
_Thanks for replying. I do look forward to browsing at length. Hope there is something for the hubbie to do while I take my time._

 

LOL, trust me... there's plenty of stores for the men. I believe there's a Nike outlet, Timberland and a few other places. Usually when I go with friends, we sort of arrive and spread out and meet in the middle. It's not nearly as big as the outlet mall in Destin, but it's pretty nice sized. The one in Destin is awesome. There's a CCO there too but last time I was there it wasn't that stocked. That was about 2 years ago though.


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

I didn't even know there was a CCO at Destin, when I went a few years ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Where is it there? PS the Gulfport store has their MAC stuff in the back of the store


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

Ladies, I stopped by here today- pretty decent CCO! Pretty much everything that has been mentioned in the past few posts was here, but they also had:

-3 or 4 e/s palettes from Holiday (Magic, Mirth & Mischief)
-Neo Orange and Rock it Yellow PRO pigments
-2 MES from Colour Craft
-Brush sets from Magic Mirth & Mischief
-Style Warrior bronzers, e/s (tempting, the light color and night manoeuvers), 2 l/g (purple and brown one)
...Idk, there was just a lot of good stuff so if you haven't been here in a while, check it out


----------



## Nicque (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

thanks for the update


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

They still have a bunch of good stuff as mentioned above. They also have a few Dazzleglass and Cremesheen Lipgloss, Danger Zone Mineralize E/S, Mutiny Pigment. They were out of the Pink Fish and Popster Lip Conditioner though.


In my opinion, the Gulfport CCO seems as though they stock a lot now as compared to when they first opened about two years ago. Pretty good selections.


----------



## jazm1n3s (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

Ok, I went there yesterday, and here's what I remember:

*Blushes:* Angel, Sweet As Cocoa, Moon River, X-Rocks, Improvise, Cheek & Cheerful, Summer Rose, Blush of Youth, and couple more that's already been mentioned.

*MSFs/Highlighters:* Blonde, Brunette, Perfect Topping, Refined. (No Colour Craft MSFs), Honey Light, Golden Nectar

*Lippies:* Way to Love, Fresh Brew, Hue, Lollipop Loving, two viva glams, etc.

*Lipglass:* Cultureclash (it's also in spring forecast collection???), virgin kiss, sock hop, starlet kiss (from Heatherette), Roman Holiday dazzleglass, Steppin' out, all lipglasses from Colour Craft, some cremesheen glasses, etc.

*Eyeshadows: *Smoke & Diamonds, Henna, Mink & Sable, Of Summer, Et tu Bouquet, Silverthorn, Knight, Bitter, Tete a Tint, Expensive Pink, Magnetic Field, Femme Fi, Night Maneuvers, Vibrant Grape, Tempting, creme de miel, Grand Entrance, pink freeze, and a lot more. They also had odd bits and one more from colour craft, almost all mineralized shadows from holiday 09 (Midnight madness, Under Your Spell, It's a Miracle, etc. No Blue Sorcery)

*Pigments:* They had pretty good selections. They had Your Ladyship, Jardin Aires, Gold Mode, Blonde's Gold, Melon, Circa Plum, Mega Rich, Blackened Red, Cocomotion, Primary Yellow (this is pro pigment. They had 2 other pro colors too which i cant remember the name, but it's bright), Smoke Signal, Mutiny, etc. They also had 3 glitters. One of them is Aquamarine. 

*Palettes/Sets:* Both Hello Kitty palettes, all 4 palettes from Holiday 09, 2 of lip sets from holiday 09, Tempting palette, some from holiday 09. 

*Others:* Both bronzing powders from Style Warriors, Honey Skin Salve, Naked Honey Body wash, 165 brush, silver nail polish (didn't look at the name). 

From Estee Lauder, I saw they had Peach Nuance blush that looks very similar to Ripe Peach. I think it swatched pretty similar too.

That's all I can remember on top of my head. Ask me if there's any specific product you want, maybe I can remember. Overall, they had pretty good selections HTH!


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

Just adding to what I saw using above list...

A lot of what was mentioned above still there..Bitter and Alum e/s, Memorabilia e/s, Mutiny and Vanilla pigments (there was an entire ROW of pigments along the top shelf), Bellbottom Blue pigment.

Lipglosses: a couple of glazes, Ensign, Cultureclash, etc

Lipsticks: Trimming Talk, New York Apple, Hue, etc

Dazzleglasses, two slimshines


----------



## juicy415 (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

was that electric coral?


----------



## Nicque (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

Anyone been recently?


----------



## carlycase (May 18, 2010)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

i'm going today i'll post when i get back and let yall know what goodies they have


----------



## jazm1n3s (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

carlycase, did you get to go to the CCO? I wonder what they have.


----------



## Nicque (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

^^me too


----------



## CajunFille' (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

^^^Me too?? I've been dying to go, but with school out and staying busy with the little ones I haven't had much time. I would love to take a mommy day and go!


----------



## carlycase (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

sorry guys, i didn't go that bad like i said i was going to but i did go yesterday, and let me tell you boy i was disappointed! for one i couldn't even find the mac stuff and then finally i see it, tucked away on a back wall. they have like nothing! only one area of mac stuff, everything listed from before pretty much, i didn't see anything new mostly just pigments old lipsticks and eyeshadows, they had some glitter liners but they didn't have a single foundation! not a one! they had some concealer i asked the girl what was going on and she said they never get mac stuff anymore. so if i were yall, i wouldnt even bother


----------



## jazm1n3s (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

I got Blonde's Gold pigment from there couple weeks ago, and I think they told me they only had 1 more left.
I asked if they're getting any shipment soon, and they said they will get it in August. So we'll see..


----------



## jazm1n3s (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

Stopped by at this CCO today and they haven't gotten any new MAC shipment. They said probably in the next 1-2 weeks.
Here's what i saw though, probably still the same as before:

*Highlighters/MSFs*: Cheeky Bronze, Porcelain Pink, Brunette, Perfect Topping, Refined, Both Naked Honey highlighters.

*Blushes*: Moon River and couple more from Grand Duo, Improvise, Cheek & Cheerful, Cute (never heard of this before), Sweet As Cocoa, Notable

*Pigments*: Blonde's Gold (turned out they still have lots!), Jardin Aires, Spiritualize, Gilded Green, Antique Green, Bell Bottom Blue, Mutiny, Circa Pum, Lark About, Revved Up, Tea Time, Reflects Blackened Red (one left), Gold glitter, etc

*Eyeshadows*: Off the Page, Haunting, Violet Trance, Fashion, Ego, Pearlmatte shadow from Lilyland, and a lot more but i forgot.

*Lipsticks*: Colour Crafted, Lollipop Loving, Rose Romance, Ahoy There, 2 Viva Glam (didnt see the number), and several more that i also forgot.

*Lipgloss*: She Zam, Phiff, 2 dazzleglasses from Style Black (Blackware & Bling Black), some Dazzleglass cremes, Sock Hop (I LOVE this!), lots of glosses in the square packaging.

*Others*: Too Dolly Quad, Tempting, all holiday 09 palettes, Look in The Box with Belightful in it, 2 lipgloss sets and some pigment sets from holiday 09 (I want the sunnydaze sooo bad), the set with Play on Plums, 188 and 165 brushes.

That's all I can remember on top of my head right now. Ask me if you want to know something specific.


----------



## sassyboo (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

LOL jazm1n3s...that's pretty specific.  I appreciate it though. I am going this coming week so I was able to double check and see if I already had alot of these.  Thanks!  I'll update everyone after I go.


----------



## jazm1n3s (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

I went again today. I think this would be the last time i visit this CCO, as i don't think i will be visiting my bf in Alabama anymore, since his project is almost done there.

Anyway, not a lot of exciting stuff, but not too bad. I had a pretty good memory about what I saw, but i might miss some things. Ask me if you're wondering about specific items.

*Eyeshadows:* Love Lace, Suave Intention, Bitter, Showstopper, Tempting, Vibrant Grape, Off The Page, Silverthorn, Ego, Smoke & Diamonds, Modelette, Mulled Cider, Creme De Miel, Haunting, Pearlmatte shadow from Lilyland, some yellow and other bright colors.

*Palettes:* In The Gallery, Photo Realism, Tempting, Shadowy Lady

*Pigments:* Universal Mix, Rich Life, one of the crushed metal pigments (the pink/purple one), Bell Bottom Blue, Jardin Aires (1 left), Blonde's Gold, Antique Green, Tea Time, Circa Plum, Rock It Yellow and 1 other yellow that i forgot the name (maybe Primary Yellow?), and a lot more but i forgot. Nothing new except the first 3 i mentioned.

*Blushes:* Earth to Earth, Light over Dark, Improvise, Cheek & Cheerful, Cute, Sweet as Cocoa, Pleasureful, Eversun, Enough Said

*MSFs:* Refined, Porcelain Pink (1 left), Brunette, Cheeky Bronze. No Perfect Topping.

*Lipsticks:* Color Crafted, A Rose Romance, Myself, Equality, Hold The Pose, Crosswires, Hang Up, Fresh Brew, Ahoy There, and there's a lot more actually, but it's harder for me to remember lipstick names.

*Lipglosses:* All 3 dazzleglasses from Style Black, She Zam, lots of cremesheen glosses, and those in square packaging. They still have Sock Hop, and I always have to convince myself every time that I don't need a backup.

Hmm... what else? They had Sorceress palette and another one from the same holiday collection. All 3 pigment sets from holiday 09, 1 lipgloss set, Raven eyeliner, Bankroll, and a lipliner in Gingerroot, 3-4 nail polishes, some naked honey stuff, no new brushes.

 I actually drove down to this CCO to get Style Snob e/s. They told me on the phone that they had 1 left, and so i asked to put it on hold. While the lady rang it up, i picked it up and looked at it closely (since they don't have the tester, so i can't swatch. so i want to make sure that i like the color). BUT the e/s has been used/swatched!! I was so heartbroken, and that's the only one they had 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They couldnt sell it to me at cheaper price, so either i want it or i don't. 

I decided to just get it, and they offered to spray it with alcohol, but i'm still so sad. I want my e/s to be brand new. The feeling is just not the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, that's all i can remember. Let me know if you have any questions. Hope that helps!


----------



## blurpleberry (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Gulfport, MS CCO (Prime Outlets)*

omg, sock hop !  >< 

and perfect topping? ooo lucky


----------



## Hanne L (May 22, 2011)

Has anyone been to this CCO recently?
  	I might go there when I'm on holidays in July so I'm wondering if they have a lot?
  	Thanks


----------



## hawaii02 (May 23, 2011)

I went a few weeks ago...here's what I can remember:

  	Eyeshadows: Bitter, Lime, Creme de Miel, Hypnotizing (there were at least three rows of e/s)
  	not many lipsticks at all, most were of the brown shade variety
  	3 or 4 lipliners
  	many pigments but refer to post above on these; didnt notice any different ones. i do remember a couple of vibrant colors like an orange one similar to Off the Page e/s


----------



## Hanne L (May 24, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing! I'll let you guys know if I went there and what they have


----------



## margaretxmac (Jul 22, 2011)

has anyone been recently? i am going tomorrow


----------



## cherryjane (Aug 21, 2011)

In training here at Keesler and I'd *LOVE* to check out the CCO!  If anyone wants to do the same, message me!  I'm stuck looking at bus schedules in the meantime.


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 29, 2011)

I visited this outlet today. I mainly checked out the MAC items. My memory sucks but what I do remember seeing was....

*Eyeshadows:* Aqua, Bitter, Lime, Zingy, Sky Blue, Love Lace, Showstopper, Shimmermoss and Sand & Sun, or maybe it was Free To Be (To The Beach packaging), Vain Glorious, Carbon, Vile Violet and Sweet Joy (Venomous Villians). There were more but like I said, memory sucks.

*Pigments:* Later, Moonlight Night, Bloodline, Copper Sparkle, Golden Lemon, Violet, Rich Life, Golden Olive, New Fixation, Brash & Bold, Vanilla, Teal, Neo-Orange, Mutiny, Follow Your Fancy, Circa Plum, Heritage Rouge, Push The Edge.

  	A few lipsticks and lipglasses. Viva Glam Gaga 2 lipstick and lipglass, Viva Glam Cyndi lipglass, Empowered, Our Pick, Faultlessly F/W, Strange Potion (Surf Baby & Venomous Villains packaging), Surf Baby lipglasses in Girl on Board, Good Lovin, and I think, not 100% but I think I saw Krazy Kahuna lipglass. A few Peacocky lipcolors (Love Peck, Scandelicious are two that I remember), a few Dare To Wear lipglasses. 

  	TTB Cream Bronzer in Weekend.

  	Tartan Tales gift sets

  	NW30 Studio Sculpt Concealer

  	129SE Brush and a few other brushes

  	Gently Off Eye and Lip Makeup Remover, Care Blend Essential Oil

  	Don't remember seeing any Paint Pots but I think they had a few of those Big Bounce shadows.


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Nov 4, 2012)

I went to this CCO on 10/28/12 and this is what I remember that they had:

  	Eyeshadows: I remember Moleskin and Shimmermoss. Lots of Big Bounce eyeshadows 

  	Blush: Lots of Modern Mandarins and a couple of the blushes from the Quite Cute Collection. No MSFs and I don't remember seeing any Beauty Powders. 

  	Lips: A lot of the mattenes from the Posh Paradise Collection (including Potent Fig) and lots of Pro longwear lipsticks. Love Nectar lipglass, some Pro Longwear lipglosses (I remember Whoops), I think I saw Cyndi lipglass. 

  	Brushes: The only MAC brush that they had was the 189.


----------



## kaychristie9021 (Mar 8, 2013)

Does anyone know if this CCO is still open? going down to MS over spring break and wanted to look while I was at prime, It's not listed on their directory so I wanted to check and see if it is still there?
  	Thanks!


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Mar 20, 2013)

It was open as of November 2012. You may want to try calling. I think the number's (228) 867-9295.


----------



## E-Marie (Apr 10, 2013)

No, it was closed when I went about a month ago. And I was just there in January so I'm not sure what happened!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 17, 2013)

E-Marie said:


> No, it was closed when I went about a month ago. And I was just there in January so I'm not sure what happened!


  	The one in Niagara Falls, NY closed as of December 26th, 2012 as well.  I think Estee Lauder went through and closed a bunch of them.  The selection in the Niagara Falls, NY location was never the best to begin with so maybe they are just going with their top locations.  They have to pay for all the companies they keep buying!!


----------

